# Show off those markings!



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

*here you go*

here you go pictures of the filly and the sire


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's Cisco, his stripe forms two diamonds on the top and bottom


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Mickey has a patch of white on his right shoulder. It's interesting... :lol:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Norman has an interesting blaze. It looks like a chunk was taken out of it.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmmm this is Prince Phillip. A blaze and a light patch on his side.


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

*Love my baby's markings*

And his kind personality!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Jersey had a black spot on her cheek! sooooo cutee


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Tohr has the most interesting roaning just on his hocks, and his rump is all black while the front part of him has all the white.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9966&stc=1&d=1248731145
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9967&stc=1&d=1248731182
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9968&stc=1&d=1248731213


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

You can see the roaning a bit on the front of his left hock in the first picture, it didn't become really noticable until he hit about a year and a half though. He's about 8 months in these photos.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Pate is a weird color... not sure what its called... ? He also has a half brown half blue eye! I figured a nice showmanship pic would show off his colorfullnessosity!
















Hes got black points, red body and silver mane and tail... weird.

and Harley! Hes just cute <3








Learning how to bow... this is like the only picture I have of him without anything on him lol


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

hehe Rhiszo and his crooked snip/strip and tiny star, along with Eclipse's beautiful star!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I think Toby has a "Grim" on his side (the Grim is a dog like creature from Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban)

Without the lines to show it










With the outline of his Grim


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

This is buddy, he is a horse a friend of mine rescued, so in this picture his hooves are still bad, but man, he had the wierdest markings I have ever seen on a horse.

On his left side it was a huge roan spot type marking and then on his right side was a spot just as big but pure black, ****. I wish I had a picture of his right side. I mean, it was just weird and then where his tail comes out, there is a black spot more on the right. He is a pretty boy though.  But I wonder what causes colorations like that.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Romeo has pretty cool markings.
Its weird that he dosen't have blue eyes. 
His eyes are more like an appys.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

There's so many gorgeous marked horses here! I'm gonna get some better pics of Sundance to post in this thread!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

*Not my horse!

I thought this was incredible, I just love Zorses (half Zebra half horse).


----------



## Jumper136 (Jul 10, 2009)

His Fish/Australia, whichever one you can see :grin::










His Lighning Bolt:









And last, He's number 01!! Can You See It??


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehe, I love the 01!!!


----------

